# Calentita - typical Gibraltarian dish



## duranteea13 (May 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am from Gibraltar. I have just joined this Forum website.I would like to take this opportunity to share with all of you a recipe which is typical of my lovely country. The dish itself is called "Calentita" and its main ingredient is chickpea flour.

*INGREDIENTS:*

1/2 lb Chickpea flour

2 pints water

1 cup of oil

Salt & Pepper 

*METHOD:*

Mix the flour and salt with the water. Pour the oil into a baking tray and heat. Pour in the flour mixture and bake in the oven. 

Temp: Fan oven 180 centigrade

Time: Approx. 1 hour 30 mins


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk Duranteea,

Glad you found this website.

Thank you for sharing your recipe. Do you eat this with something in particular ?

Petals.


----------

